# Ember Tetra... Should I?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm setting up a pre-cycled (currently holding my black molly babies, anyone want free ones?) shrimp tank. Trying to think of a good schooling fish to go with my new Red Cherry Shrimp from APCRandall. Went to my LFS and seen a few Ember Tetra's. I'm under the assumption they're hard to find. Think I should plot them down with my new RCS with a black substrate and a black background?

Got some christmas moss that came from Davemonkey for the plants so far.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

How big is the tank? Ember tetras are perhaps my favorite schooling planted tank fish. They do not always school the tightest like rummynose tetras but their diminutive size and lovely color seem particularly
suited to planted tanks. I got mine from here http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aquabid/stocklist_07302008.htm.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

7g to be exact


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I love embers, and they do school better than Boraras, but for a 7 gallon tank why don't you get Boraras?

Pictures of Boraras:

B. brigittae:
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Boraras+brigittae&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
Some specimes of B. brigittae really look glowing orange like this one:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v707/Cutsie1/sakana20burizi4.jpg

B. merah:
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&q=Boraras+merah

B. maculatus:
http://images.google.com/images?gbv=2&hl=en&q=Boraras+maculatus

--Nikolay


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

mostly because my LFS has a very limited supply of fish


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

My Embers and B. maculatus school together. It is good you have a decent LFS near you. Most dont even carry Embers. This is the second time in my life I have picked up fish/plant keeping. And my enjoyment of this hobby and success at keeping fish and plants this time around is due to three things: forums like this, joining the local fish society and taking advantage of vendors other then what is available locally. It is good to support your local but you dont have to limit yourself.


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

For the past two months or so I've kept ten embers in a 7 gallon Minibow, along with three pygmy cories, an oto and lots of java moss. No problems so far.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

in a 30g i have 35 tetras with 50+ shrimp with no worriesthe shrimp breed like rats so the fish arent eating enough! lol
you could put 6-8 embers and 20 shrimp in a 7g easily


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

An unfortunate update. All the fish in my 7 gallon are dead - cooked by a faulty heater. Earlier this week I did a late night water change and I accidentally spilled some water towards the back of the tank. I didn't realize it at the time, but the water must have entered the old-fashioned hang-on-the back type heater that I had on the tank. Since it was late, I went to bed without really thinking about it. I didn't check the tank again until I got home from work the next day. By then the water was very hot and sadly nothing survived. I guess I should be glad I didn't have an electrical fire!


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry to here that Robert. I havent had it happen to me yet, but I'm crossing my fingers and hopping i dont.


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Akaizhar. I guess it's really my fault for spilling the water. This is actually the second time I've had a heater problem. The first time it happened I lost a bunch of African Cichlids, including a beautiful 7 inch blue dolphin (C. moori). But I've been keeping fish for about fifteen years, so two problems over that time isn't too bad!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your losses Robert. 
Maybe it's time to get a new submersible heater?


----------



## Robert Henry (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Jan. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the tank yet. I was thinking about white cloud mountain minnows, so I won't need a heater. If I choose to get a submersible heater, do you have any recommendations for a 7 gallon tank?


----------

